# [SOLVED] Cannot access certain websites



## rakasan (Dec 13, 2010)

Recently for the past week I cannot access certain websites such as www.ask-leo.com or www.firefallthegame.com. Im on my laptop using a wireless network through a router via WRT310N by linksys. Im going to list all the things i have possibly tried which may be 80% of solutions readers may have in mind.
1.Used another browser: firefox,ie,chrome
2.Try the site on another computer
3.Unplug your router and modem for 1 minute.
4.Try routing to static ip
5.Change your MTU value, i was using automatic on the router, default on windows 7 is 1500 i believe > changed to 1492 since i use DSL Primus and changed to 1492 on router
6. Clear your cookies,temporary > used CCleaner cleans everything.
7. Try the website another day? (Been 1 week)
8. Turn off firewall, windows firewall, router spi firewall, adblocker.
Tried all of these solutions and none have worked. If someone could try to help me this would be great, family members can access certain websites .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Cannot access certain websites*

I wonder if your ISP has them blocked for some reason? Or your router sees these sites as harmful? Has anyone been in the router lately?


----------



## rakasan (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Cannot access certain websites*

No recent router changes that i know of. Oh and another solutions was to check the hosts file, mines isn't hijacked or anything so thats not an option.
EDIT: the wierd story was this: i checked out the firefall website, seeing as im a video game ethusiast, 5 minutes later gave the link to my friend, checked the link myself and site stopped working ever since. (last sunday)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Cannot access certain websites*

How did you check it out, link from a free site? Or go directly to Firefalls web site? Did you download the Firefall software somewhere other then their site?

I'm asking because I'm wondering if you used a free software site to download Firefalls software, you could be infected with malware or a spambot.


----------



## rakasan (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Cannot access certain websites*

Uh, firefall is an unreleased video game there is no software, I watched a trailer from youtube and went on their forums to browse.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Cannot access certain websites*

Hi rakasan,

Verify if our browser is using any Proxy settings, remove it if there's one setup. Here's how.

If it's still an issue, check your computer's Hosts File or just simply click on the Fix It Tool to reset your hosts file back to default setting.

Restart your computer, Tap F8 and select Safe Mode with Networking, see if you can connect here.

Please post an update.


----------



## rakasan (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Cannot access certain websites*

What I did in sequential order: 
1.On this computer running Windows 7 Enterprise applied the no proxy setting, firefallthegame.com site worked, and a foreign video sharing website worked
2.Went to computer number 2 running windows 7 applied no proxy setting, (This part right here I am not entirely sure if it changed sequence 1... as in the firefallthegame.com website doesn't work anymore on both computers, however the foreign video sharing website still works.
3.On computer 2 applied mtu value of 1492 through cmd.
4.Back on Windows 7 Enterprise since it doesnt work still i applied hosts file fix. Still does not work. At this point im not sure if i should apply a hosts file fix, or even touch the third computer.
EDIT: Although im glad my parents can use the video sharing site to watch their cultural videos, however firefallthegame.com doesn't work as well as lockerz.com is another one.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Cannot access certain websites*

For this issue, try applying the Public DNS's and see if it works.


> however firefallthegame.com doesn't work as well as lockerz.com is another one.


Post another update please.


----------



## rakasan (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Cannot access certain websites*

Not sure how I would apply public DNS, i'll google.
EDIT: Not sure what im looking for.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Cannot access certain websites*

Oops...my bad :grin:, I forgot to include link, here it is=> http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/


rakasan said:


> Not sure how I would apply public DNS, i'll google.
> EDIT: Not sure what im looking for.


----------



## rakasan (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Cannot access certain websites*

Your magical powers as a goddess have worked and I can now embrace these websites that I couldn't use for over a year. I posted this same problem on a seperate forum, and their final solution was to buy a new router. I was going to use that as the final plan since it seemed very logical, having a router that has been on for 4 years straight does seem like it would break down. Thanks again Miss.2xg.
EDIT: Your power level of over 9000 posts is indeed true.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Cannot access certain websites*

For over a year? holy smokes!!! Glad that you have posted here at TSF, we try our best to help out.

Thanks for the very kind words, much appreciated rakasan. Yep...I'll hit my 10K Posts soon, time really flies here at TSF. :smile:


rakasan said:


> Your magical powers as a goddess have worked and I can now embrace these websites that I couldn't use for over a year. I posted this same problem on a seperate forum, and their final solution was to buy a new router. I was going to use that as the final plan since it seemed very logical, having a router that has been on for 4 years straight does seem like it would break down. Thanks again Miss.2xg.
> EDIT: Your power level of over 9000 posts is indeed true.


You're very Welcome!


----------



## rakasan (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Cannot access certain websites*

Ya, the websites that didn't work for over a year were websites that I stopped going to ironically. (Whether or not I knew they would stop working or not)

Thanks again for the help!


----------

